# Fennel-Dill Hybrid



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Several years ago I made the mistake of planting my dill and fennel next to each other and when planting the seeds the following year, found that they cross pollinated. The resulting plant looked more like a dill plant but had a huge flower head that had a more mild fennel taste and smell. The seeds looked like fennel seeds and the leaves had almost a neutral taste.

I saved a pile of the seeds and am going to keep about half of them in the freezer and try to cross the rest of them with another round of dill this year to get more of a dill taste and aroma.

It is going to make some interesting pickles this year.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

try some of the herb on fish & see how it tastes! :2thumb:


----------

